# Advantages to being a SIMA member?



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

What are the benefits to being a SIMA member?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

You get to pay another bill. The membership fee.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't you get some kind of special badge, ? You know, the one that tells everyone that you're great in bed, sensitive, sincere, and well endowed ?






I could have sworn that's what it said in the brochure...:laughing:


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

siteworkplus;1446130 said:


> What are the benefits to being a SIMA member?


the largest snow contractor in our state thinks its worth it to be a member...


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

mulcahy mowing;1446527 said:


> the largest snow contractor in our state thinks its worth it to be a member...


Not trying to be cute, honestly would like to get some opinions from SIMA members as to the benefits.

Although, like Groucho Marx said "Not sure I would want to belong to a club that would have me as a member"


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I WAS a member. Im not anymore.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Mick76;1446566 said:


> I WAS a member. Im not anymore.


Please explain why Mick, I may be interested in joining.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

NickT;1446568 said:


> Please explain why Mick, I may be interested in joining.


Im not going to start a pi$$ing contest on this thread as thats not what the op wants.... i'll pm you my reasons


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

In all honesty, I think its so that you have a "professional" badge to go with your service. Other than that its nothing, at least it seems that way to me. Its not like there is any rules to follow in oder to join, you just pay the fee. So anyone can join, even if they are the biggest a******s to their customers.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Mick76;1446576 said:


> Im not going to start a pi$$ing contest on this thread as thats not what the op wants.... i'll pm you my reasons


I'ld be interested in you're opinion.

Feel free to PM me, thanks


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

QUOTE=siteworkplus;1446583]I'ld be interested in you're opinion.

Feel free to PM me, thanks[/QUOTE]

ill second that:salute:


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been a SIMA member now for two years.Honestly, all the information you can get from SIMA for a yearly fee you can get off of this site for free from many SIMA members.

The symposium may be worth it, I don't know, I'll never be able to go to one because of having to work.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Mick76;1446576 said:


> Im not going to start a pi$$ing contest on this thread as thats not what the op wants.... i'll pm you my reasons[/QUOTE
> 
> Mick, I'd like to know also if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd like to hear as well Mick. Please and thanks.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Add me to the list as well Mick please.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

peteo1;1446613 said:


> Add me to the list as well Mick please.


sorry Mick, hope you didn't have plans for the rest of the day


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL... heres the pm I've sent out 6 times already and don't want to do it anymore.... Hope your ok with it Scott!

Let me start by saying to each his own. 

I joined and went to RI last year. My "buddy" (a snow only company with sales over 500K) was usless with the various questions I had for him and said he would answer them all at RI. Well, met him in person and he was too drunk to talk with me! SIMA's a "good ol boys club" if you can understand that phrase which im sure you do (dont take offense sima guys as its just my opinion). Lastly Im very much against nationals and I've gone over and over with brian birch about this matter. In my opinion SIMA sides with the nationals and not that of its members... thats the reason I'm no longer a member

I've been in the Biz for almost 20 years now and employ about 10-12 people during the winter. IMO if you can weed out the crap on PS, its just as valueble as to being a member of sima

Good luck with your decisions. Flame on! :yow!:

Mike


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

All good!::salute:


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mick76;1446631 said:


> LOL... heres the pm I've sent out 6 times already and don't want to do it anymore.... Hope your ok with it Scott!
> 
> Let me start by saying to each his own.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, you know I need to chime in, I am really sorry about your bad experience I wish we would have a chance to meet. If I did meet you, and cannot remember who you were, its that I met and talked with lots of guys during that week. 
As far as the symposium goes, when you attended the concurrent education sessions did you not learn something? How about the snack and chats? Did you enjoy the symposium trade show? In SIMA you can always request a new buddy, or network with anyone that you meet during the week. Its so easy to say its an good ol boys club, but I have been a member for 4 years now and cannot say I have experienced that. Sure there are companies that hang with only other members, but I think you have that no matter where or what you attend. Did you attend the New Members and first timers reception?
SIMA tries very hard to have its members meet and welcome you. Are you saying no one came up to you that you did not know and introduce them self? There is so much that can be learned from being a member, and some amazing friendships to be made. Yes there is lots of info on this site, and maybe after 20 years in the business you can weed out the crap. I have been in the business for 36 years, and I am stilling learning new tricks, and ideas that I can implement into my business from SIMA. Is SIMA perfect? No, but it is a great organization that represents the industry I care alot about. I can promise you that SIMA is in no way about the Nationals, or controlled by nationals. I will stop here, there is lots more just have run out of time for now.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Neige;1446716 said:


> Hey Mike, you know I need to chime in, I am really sorry about your bad experience I wish we would have a chance to meet. If I did meet you, and cannot remember who you were, its that I met and talked with lots of guys during that week.
> As far as the symposium goes, when you attended the concurrent education sessions did you not learn something? How about the snack and chats? I learned the crazy rate that AGMG want to pay its subcontractors....at $35 a hour I almost spit my drink on the guy! Did you enjoy the symposium trade show? enjoyed it yes, learned something ...not really In SIMA you can always request a new buddy, or network with anyone that you meet during the week. Its so easy to say its an good ol boys club, but I have been a member for 4 years now and cannot say I have experienced that. like i said its just my opinion Paul....u and a few others on ps I have alot of respect for but you don't have to be a member of sima to get my respect (whatever thats worth too you)Sure there are companies that hang with only other members, but I think you have that no matter where or what you attend. Did you attend the New Members and first timers reception? yes
> SIMA tries very hard to have its members meet and welcome you. i tried to speak with a member that was on the cover on biz mag and it just seems as though I was a bother to him (maybe I was too close to him as he was in nh and Im from maine) Are you saying no one came up to you that you did not know and introduce them self? I did ALOT of networking there but had to go up to most people myself There is so much that can be learned from being a member, and some amazing friendships to be made. the same can be said for being a member on PS..... I've met a bunch of good people (companies as well) from maine that I still network with...and I dont have to pay and $ to do so....besides the occational lunch)Yes there is lots of info on this site, and maybe after 20 years in the business you can weed out the crap. I have been in the business for 36 years, and I am stilling learning new tricks, and ideas that I can implement into my business from SIMA. Is SIMA perfect? No, but it is a great organization that represents the industry I care alot about. yes sir but this is the point I argued til i was blue in the face wth brian... if your going to be a "member" of something then then the organization should work for its members.... imo nationals should have no part of sima as they are a large part of the problem with the industry today... sima (brian) doesnt see it that way and should "educate" its members on how to "work with nationals".... did you attend that seminar?....got pretty heated to say the least.... I can promise you that SIMA is in no way about the Nationals, or controlled by nationals. again paul i value your opinion but have to strongly disagree with you on this matter I will stop here, there is lots more just have run out of time for now.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Mike for responding to my questions. I respect you and your answers. We will agree to disagree on this matter.
Paul


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Neige,may I ask you how has SIMA has benefited you and your company? 

Your web page proves that you have a good knowledge of the industry and understand what is needed to be successful.

Any insight or opinions wold be appreciated


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Hellooooo????


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

You got to give him some time to respond.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

siteworkplus;1446945 said:


> Neige,may I ask you how has SIMA has benefited you and your company?
> 
> Your web page proves that you have a good knowledge of the industry and understand what is needed to be successful.
> 
> Any insight or opinions wold be appreciated


I joined 5 years ago not really knowing what to expect. When I joined I was assigned a buddy, got access to the web site and was able to download contract templates, production rates, and lots more info. 
Attending my first symposium was awesome, it was really great to be surrounded by people who understood what it was like being a snow contractor. I met some new friends and they are still people I am in contact with today. It was really interesting to learn how other companies around North America clear snow, the different ways they charge, equipment they use, etc. I found most people were very helpful and open on how they run their operation. During one of the snack and chats I attended, I got the idea of giving my clients the option to prepay for their services. Went back to Canada, talked to my brothers and implemented the idea. Since then we have never had to worry about going into our line of credit. We also no longer chase clients into July for their payments, we will only service you if we have some form of payment in hand. Before this we would be chasing over 200 accounts a year, and there would always be 50 that we never seem to be able to collect. It may not seem like much, but just these two ideas, from my first year in SIMA is worth a lifetime of membership fees and then some. The SIMA savings program has 25 companies offering discount to SIMA members. A friend of mine bought 5 Cat skid steers and because he was a SIMA member he got an additional 10 grand in savings. I learned about using liquids, which I brought back and educated clients about. I got the idea of using fiberglass stakes instead of rebar, saving us a few grand a year of equipment breakdowns, and clients scratching their cars. There is so much info to be gained from the information sessions and just from sitting down and having a drink with a fellow plower. We now use GPS, learned so much about that at the last symposium. Then there is the trade show, which is getting bigger and better every year. It is great to see what is new and avaivalbe to us all under one roof.
I take pride in being able to tell my clients that I belong to an association where every year I go for a 4 day training to see what is new, so that I can improve my efficiencies. I believe it adds to my professionalism. They may not know what SIMA is, but they are aware that I am continuously educating myself in the field of snow and ice management. Will just paying a membership fee and putting a sticker on your truck bring you more accounts? No. Will attending information sessions, using your buddy, attending the symposium, reading everything there is on the web site, form friendships and network with other contractors? Maybe. Now take what you learn and implement it in your business and you will see improvements, and growth. I for one enjoy continuing to learn, go home and be a leader in my market.
Lastly I take pride in being a member of SIMA, I enjoy helping others, I have a great sense of belonging, cherish the friendships I have made, and look forward to being part of the solution to improve our industry.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I've been a member for 4 years also and I respect everyone's opinion good or bad about Sima. I think it may appear to be an Ole Boys Club but I don't even talk to any of the old boys so I wouldn't know. The Symposium is a great way to talk to people in the same business as you and it's a great reason to expense a holiday. To be honest I really didn't find the seminars that interesting as they go over stuff I have a pretty good grasp on. The snack and chats and after hours is where I seem to learn the most, people talking in a stress free atmosphere is great, add a few beers and some people really let loose and tell you some interesting stuff. How much do you really need to learn to pay for your membership? I think Sima is a huge motivational tool, talking with people passionate about the business is the reason why I like it so much. I have met many here and to be honest they're are the ones I talk to most at the symposium. Sima just gives us a reason to get together which would never happen with out it. You have to gain trust with people before they spill some of their trade secrets. Sima is very cheap in my eyes for what it has gave me and if you don't like it don't renew your membership. The Sima membership is less then most guys bill a ton of salt out for so it shouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you Neige, JD Dave, Mick 76, and everyone else for sharing their opinions and experiences. I'm fairly new to this forum and have found it to be very informative and entertaining(due to recent knee surgery I have spent an awful lot of time screwing around on the computer, says my wife). I have been in this industry most of my adult life (30+yrs)) and i'm a little humbled by the amount of stuff i didn't know. Anything that makes my work easier and more profitable I am all ears. Thanks again everyone and I hope I can be of some service to some of you also Scott


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Another thing about is ,if you do go to SIMA events and even if you know a lot about the business and talk to people there,they might even jog your memory about stuff you forgot or how you got there.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Mick76;1446765 said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


who is this Brian you keep refering to ?? and could they hold a syposium in a desert somewhere I could get a good clean truck?
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 17, 2009)

Brian Birch, Assistant Executive Director of SIMA


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I think many have debated the join SIMA session... I've been thinking of joining for years but I hate membership fees ...


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I want to jump in and second what Paul said. I have been plowing for 36 years. But my experience is in the mountains of Colorado. 150" per year. Amazing enough, I have learned several key things from attending SIMA functions since 2001. I learned how to do subcontracting right. I learned how to do a blizzard clause in my contracts. (after a 70" 3day storm) I am probably the smallest of the small in terms of business size. But I have also learned about liquid anti-icing and in turn done some serious innovating. I have been able to share my experience at SIMA symposiums 4 of the last 5 years. So I both get, and give. If you go into it with they idea of take take take it won't be as good an experience as take, take, give. I enjoy giving back to the industry as a whole. For me, SIMA is the BEST way to do that.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm in. See you all at the Symposium!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I met S. Zorno at last yrs show and gained enough from the 10 minutes we talked to be worth my membership fee. The time I spent talking to Paul Vanderzon solidified my plans for a completely new business plan. And the time I spent with the TCLA crew was so invaulable that I will always consider them not only friends but mentors also. 

A few people mentioned a 'good ole boys club', but I never noticed it. I showed up with an open mind and willing to meet everyone and learn where I could. I sat at snack and chat sessions where owners/managers of million $ snow companies shared ideas freely. 

SIMA has been a great ROI on investment for me and my business IMO.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

sima 
i wish i thought of something like that . 
all the good ideas are taken . 
.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

*Sima*

My firm has been a member of SIMA for seven or eight years and we have been very pleased with the value of membership. There have been many opportunities to network, to listen, to learn, and to share. Each time I read the magazine I learn something new or reinforce an existing issue that needs to be addressed, each time we attend the symposium we leave with ideas that can be and/or are implemented in our business. SIMA, at the RI symposium first introduced us to the importance of liquids and their place in our toolbox, an important issue as we move down the road in snow and ice management. At that same conference we were made aware of the impact our industry makes on the environment and how we might mitigate that. This past year SIMA became involved in Michigan with an issue over salt brine. The issue was resolved favorably and many non members benefited from SIMA's involvement. Over the last few years friends made through networking at SIMA have become one of the sources we turn to for information as we make various business decisions. Finally and maybe most importantly, membership in an organization is only as good as the effort you put into it.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

2 things....wish the symposium wasn't the same weekend as my cousins wedding (Friday) (I'm the best man) last year was my first year and I learned a lot. I was really looking forward to attending again this year. 2. I agree with the comment above, hold it somewhere where there's no snow, so we can all find a "good deal" on a salt free truck to drive home....


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I was contemplating with becoming a Sima member, and I just read through the latest issue of Snow Business. Mainly the section on the 15th annual Symposium. I was getting a little excited as I was reading through the events and figuring out which ones I would attend if I did become a member. Their looks to be a lot of knowledge to be had along with a good time. Then I started adding up the cost. Sima membership $180, fuel 16 hrs 830 miles (round trip) $200, 4 nights in a hotel $600 and with snacks on the way out and back I'm over $1000 and that doesn't include any spending money while I am there! Seems like a lot of money to spend. Am I right or am I missing something??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First thing ,write off for training. good info at the trade show. Hanging out and talking and learning new things or to re enforce what you all ready know. Also if you sign up as a new member you get 50 bucks off your membership.Just use "Grandview' as a referral. and if you think about it and break it down your membership is 50 cent a day or 2 bucks for the Symposium.
PS the bars stay open till 4 am too!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

grandview;1454341 said:


> First thing ,write off for training. good info at the trade show. Hanging out and talking and learning new things or to re enforce what you all ready know. Also if you sign up as a new member you get 50 bucks off your membership.Just use "Grandview' as a referral. and if you think about it and break it down your membership is 50 cent a day or 2 bucks for the Symposium.
> PS the bars stay open till 4 am too!


Is any of the following included in a Sima membership, registration fees, food, drinks and Niagara Falls?


----------



## chad1234 (Dec 4, 2011)

The people at sima realized it was more profitable to collect membership and mail out magazines than it is to Plow and salt....


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Greenmtboy;1454229 said:


> I was contemplating with becoming a Sima member, and I just read through the latest issue of Snow Business. Mainly the section on the 15th annual Symposium. I was getting a little excited as I was reading through the events and figuring out which ones I would attend if I did become a member. Their looks to be a lot of knowledge to be had along with a good time. Then I started adding up the cost. Sima membership $180, fuel 16 hrs 830 miles (round trip) $200, 4 nights in a hotel $600 and with snacks on the way out and back I'm over $1000 and that doesn't include any spending money while I am there! Seems like a lot of money to spend. Am I right or am I missing something??


That is the question how much is this potential knowledge worth to you? Have you ever looked at what a consultant would charge? Now your first year membership is really only $130.00 + see below what you could win.
NEW IN 2012:
For each new member recruited, both the new member and the referring member will be entered into a drawing to win 1 of 3 prizes.
The drawing will be held May 15th, 2012.
Prizes inlclude...

All-Expense Paid Trip to the 2012 Snow & Ice Symposium (June 20-23, 2012) in Buffalo, NY
Complete set of SIMA Training Videos
SIMA Fleece

+ refer me and you get a 30 inch theSnowplow shovel free.

So membership $130.00, fuel to get there $200, Symposium fees $295.00, Snack and Chats $50.00, hotel if you are willing to look around and drive a short distance I have found hotels in the past for $50.00 night, but say you find something around $100 you will need 3 nights, Wed, Thurs, Fri, so $300.00. There is so much free stuff going on that you really don't need much spending money. Unless you really like to party and stay out till 4 am.
You can add the banquet and closing event, its really lots of fun, but then you will need to add an extra nights accommodation. Last year we had a PlowSite GTG, drinks and food were covered by Plowsite and SIMA. The Boss party was another free fun event. The Wednesday welcome bash is another free food and limited drinks night. Then you have a welcome reception for new members free. A networking reception with a free drink, then there is the trade show:
Thursday, June 21, 1-5 p.m. - Enjoy complimentary soft drinks and tap beer during the trade show on Thursday afternoon, and take home a souvenir pint glass, compliments of Arctic Snow and Ice Control.
Friday, June 22, 8 a.m. - 1:15 p.m - New this year! The trade show will open at 8:00 a.m. on Friday morning. Join us for coffee, pastries, and extra time to meet with exhibitors on the trade show floor. Complimentary lunch will also be available on the trade show floor Friday afternoon 

So you add that all up and you are looking at minimum $925.00 which includes all the other benefits of being a SIMA member for a year.
You just gave me an idea, I will see if I can set up something on this site so that people could connect and possibly car pool, and if they are willing share a hotel room.
In the end run only you know if you can truly afford this, and where you would like to take your snow business. It is a great opportunity to meet others, and learn things. The good news is that there is a symposium every year, so if not this time maybe next time.



chad1234;1454438 said:


> The people at sima realized it was more profitable to collect membership and mail out magazines than it is to Plow and salt....


The people at SIMA are its members who are out there plowing and salting.

After shifting headquarters from Erie, Pennsylvania to Milwaukee, Wisconsin in 2007, SIMA is now poised to build on the first decade of its existence as the nonprofit professional trade association for snow and ice. With new leadership at the executive level, including a new Executive Director and fresh Board of Directors, SIMA is continuously building the go-to resource for our industry.

The Board of Directors has revised its existing governance structure to adapt to changing industry needs. These new policies will help SIMA focus energy, coordinate volunteers, and develop programs and benefits related to:

Members gaining strong improvements in managing and marketing their business
All members having equal access to quality training related to operations and safety 
Providing members with the tools and information to maintain ethical business practices
SIMA will accomplish these goals and more by utilizing snow professionals from across North America in volunteer committees. These committees include Certification, Membership, Education, and Conference. Other task forces, such as an Ethics Task Force, Insurance Task Force, and Special Ops Task Force, will focus on specific projects using highly dedicated members


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Neige;1454575 said:


> That is the question how much is this potential knowledge worth to you? Have you ever looked at what a consultant would charge? Now your first year membership is really only $130.00 + see below what you could win.
> NEW IN 2012:
> For each new member recruited, both the new member and the referring member will be entered into a drawing to win 1 of 3 prizes.
> The drawing will be held May 15th, 2012.
> ...


Thanks grandview and Paul. I understand knowledge doesn't come cheap. I just can't see paying $130 for a membership fee then having to pay a additional $295 for Symposium fees as well. I'm still thinking about it so let me know what you come up with as far as car pooling goes.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bring your wife/gf along plenty of things to do here.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

It's getting closer and I'm still undecided! Is their any kind of deadline?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.sima.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=7

And give them my name and you can get 50 bucks off your membership.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

grandview;1474606 said:


> http://www.sima.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=7
> 
> And give them my name and you can get 50 bucks off your membership.


did you run out of snowman kits?...:laughing:...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

leolkfrm;1474616 said:


> did you run out of snowman kits?...:laughing:...


I have some fresh ones being made today!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Greenmtboy;1474592 said:


> It's getting closer and I'm still undecided! Is their any kind of deadline?


The Symposium early bird price save ($50.00) ends May 4th 2012, so yes ther is a price savings deadline.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I had considered joining SIMA several tmes, but chose not to. I have made alot of connections through the site alone as we do our own local meet and greets often here in the Chicagoland area. I also network other ways with other contractors and that has really paid off, so why add to expenses when the white gold has not been falling from the heavens above lately...lol...As a General Contractor I learned awhile ago, joining associations doesn't make you or your company...you do. You don't need cool looking names or symbols on your truck / website / busness cards to show who are, all you need is your work and reputation.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Greenmtboy;1454853 said:


> Thanks grandview and Paul. I understand knowledge doesn't come cheap. I just can't see paying $130 for a membership fee then having to pay a additional $295 for Symposium fees as well. I'm still thinking about it so let me know what you come up with as far as car pooling goes.


use me as a referal and ill give you a ride there


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I went ahead and pulled the trigger! I am officially a SIMA member!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Greenmtboy;1475593 said:


> Well I went ahead and pulled the trigger! I am officially a SIMA member!


And the winner of the referral is....


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Can I get a drumroll?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Ruuuummmmbbbllllleee


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

And the winner is.......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OK Secrest ,the winner.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

The winner is Paul! He was the biggest influence on why I became a member, thanks again Paul.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Greenmtboy;1475662 said:


> The winner is Paul! He was the biggest influence on why I became a member, thanks again Paul.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, I look forward to meeting you in Buffalo.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Paul will be the Canadian holding a beer!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1447699 said:


> Another thing about is ,if you do go to SIMA events and even if you know a lot about the business and talk to people there,they might even jog your memory about stuff you forgot or how you got there.


hi GV. how ya doin


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

only question that needs to be asked. will they cause you to make more money. usualy publications like that do not. 

iv never been asked if i am a member of them, but i have been asked to validate my 1 mil insurance policy.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

*SIMA Membership*

As with so many other aspects in life, what you get out of a SIMA membership is what you put into it. Sitting by the sidelines and just doing what you've always done will yield the same results for your company that you've always gotten. If you want to take things to the next level, becoming a member of SIMA and getting certified as a CSP will force you to step out of your comfort zone and really motivate and excite you about what your business can become.

I have been a member for 4 years and the knowledge I have gained and the relationships with fellow business owners, competitors, vendors, and SIMA staff I have built have undoubtedly given my company an edge. Whether it be an hour long presentation on mitigating insurance risk at the Symposium, a great tip to increase sidewalk shoveling production rates shared at a snack and chat, or a fellow member calling me up to ask my opinion about ice melt products, the SIMA experience has played a huge role in giving me the confidence to proactively grow my business and share my experiences in the industry.

I could write about the fun and good times and sense of camaraderie that being a member of SIMA creates for hours but here is a list of a few actual specific benefits my company has enjoyed since we have joined SIMA:

-Got to meet our current weather service vendor at the Symposium. By switching to their service, we were able to save money, and now benefit from even more accurate weather warnings, reports, etc. Now easier/faster to bill customers, check snow reports online, answer client questions regarding weather much faster, resulting in a more professional image.

-After participating in an education session regarding contract language, we made several vital changes recommended by the speaker. One in particular involved language regarding not being responsible for leaky gutters. We avoided being named in a slip and fall lawsuit two winters ago SPECIFICALLY because we made this change. I can only imagine how many headaches, how much time and money we avoided spending due to our updated contract language.

-Our first winter in business we couldn't even get a large salt supplier to give us a quote. After one trip to the symposium, we left with countless business cards and quotes ensuring that we were getting a great deal.

-I received a call one hot July day from a SIMA vendor who specializes in helping service companies find potential clients using an online lead retrieval service. Within two WEEKS of having access to this program (which we got a SIMA member discount for FYI), we had a signed contract to service a HUGE commercial property. Each year I would make several phone calls, research this property on the internet and I could not make any progress with getting our bid in the right person's hands. Because this vendor reached out to me as a SIMA member we were able to discover this now crucial tool in our marketing process. (And, the profit from one year of servicing this client paid for 20 years worth of membership fees, symposium fees, etc for our entire company)

-Because presentations, sample contracts, and other templates are available online, the huge headache of determining our profitability and efficiency each season is made SO much easier. We save time and money figuring out who our most profitable clients are so we stop wasting money pursuing prospects that are not the right fit for our business model.

-I was introduced to a collection agency that specializes in servicing the snow industry. Not only was I given the SIMA member discount for their services, they have also helped us implement a system of collecting payments that is much more streamlined and much less of a hassle than our previous methods.

As for the "ole boys club" - I am a FEMALE business owner, mom, SIMA member, CSP, member of SIMA's Board of Directors, and I will be presenting an education session in Buffalo at the symposium this summer about selling snow to the right audience. I hope to see you all there and help you make the most of your time and money this bidding season.

Maggie Downer, CSP
President, CEO
Northwest Snow Removal, Inc.
Bridgeview, IL


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

so in other words its a club with info for noobs and a hint of a networking group.  ty. i feel informed now.


----------

